# Luxor's Crab



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I've been going stir crazy not being able to work on or shoot my slingshots except for an hour or so every few days. . . Last night I decided to go ahead and make this nice little Crab design of Luxor's because I think it will be ideal for me to shoot with light bands. So I bit the bullet and made one -- my hands are sore but it was well worth the effort. I love this design and it's very pocketable too. This morning I even slipped some chinese tubes on it and took a few shots. I couldn't take many because 4-strand 1745's are a little to heavy for my weak hands right now. But I will put on some #64 chains when it's done.

This was not too hard for me because I was able to use a jig saw to cut it out and do some rough shaping with my dremel's sanding drum. I couldn't get the finer details in Chuck's drawing, but it's as close as I was able.


































. . . It awaits finish sanding and some stain and varnish. I think it is going to be a really neat addition to my collection and just what the doctor ordered for my ailing hands right now.
Thank you for sharing this Luxor, I really do like it a lot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great!
I love multi-plex in the hands of those who know how to use it.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Good to see your back doing what you do best!! Is that a BMW in the last 2 pics?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Good to see your back doing what you do best!! Is that a BMW in the last 2 pics?


No, John. It is a Subaru Legacy -- the wife's car. I drive a little old GMC pickup.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

And thanks, MJ glad you like it. You should try one, too. I think you'd like it.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Good to see your back doing what you do best!! Is that a BMW in the last 2 pics?


No, John. It is a Subaru Legacy -- the wife's car. I drive a little old GMC pickup.








[/quote]

Whoops- sorta looks like a 5 series from that side shot!! I love 5 series BM's

Great looking slingshot btw!!! I may try somthing like that soon, just need to get some ply first.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

That looks the dogs!!! Great work DH, should hold you over for a while.... I really like the shape of this one.

Is that a Bentley Continental GT in those last 2 pictures??









Cheers - John


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, Bentley.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice job,really good for a guy with sorehands, or even a guy without sore hands. I am going to make one too. I started and got side tracked on a new design, posting soon...

Chuck S.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

HEY!!! YOU´RE STEALING MY "CRAB NAME!!"

please dont´do that!!

just kidding







i´m gonna try this one


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

How can I steal your name, muchacho? ! No hablo español !


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

y yo no "speak inglich"!!! what a mess!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, it's finished. Used a coat of Minwax stain-sealer and 3 or 4 coats (I lost count







) of spar varnish.









It's armed with a nice smooth chain of 3-2-2 #64's from Staples, and a nice pouch made by Irfan (eyeshot). I love these multinational creations. This one is designed by a guy from england and made by a guy from America and a guy from Sri Lanka. Awesome.









This little pinky lanyard I added (below) really helps stabilize the frame while shooting. I made a big difference because I tended to drop it after release with my weak hand. Ha, ha.









These bands on this frame made the most wild-shooting combo I ever shot (ha ha!) until after about 25 shots the new chain settled down a bit. I finally did hit a 7-ounce coke can at about 10 yards with a marble. I think it's going to be okay, though. As stated before it shot accurately when I put the 1745's on it.
. . . Anyways, it's quite easy on the hands as is and a lot of pocketable fun to take on walks.

One more tip o' the hat to the creator, Luxor. Very nice design.









Thanks for lookin'


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

DH, I m happy your back.... ....


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I have not had alot of time to check all the posts out lately... But when I stumbled across this and saw that Dayhiker had used my design I was truely humbled. Its so nice to see the design made by somebody else! And what a fantastic job! I hope your hands cut you some slack soon Dayhiker excellent work. BC


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great! I am not a fan of wide handles ... i need to get my fingers all the way around the handle.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

small is so beautiful, nice work


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks great! I like crabs


----------



## xiao ming (Mar 8, 2011)

so little ,so beautiful ! wow , is a buffalo's head when i see it first !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Luxor created something very original here. I like that.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

I think ive gotta add this to the longggg list of ones im goona try lol


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Dayhiker .... in the first four pictures of the unfinished Crab, it looks like it belongs in your hands. You did a great job, definitely a labor of love.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Dayhiker ....even in the first four pictures of the unfinished Crab, it looks like it belongs in your hands. You did a great job, definitely a labor of love.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks A.J. !


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Dayhiker - Please notice I've changed my Avatar. I'm not trying to project anything, and I'm telling you, only you, that ladybugs carry ladybug sized slingshots.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Geez, ya *coulda *pm'd me. (I hope nobody else saw this.)


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Oh crap! I'm doin that right now... Gotta go down office works an' pick me up some nasty postie rubber for the pingthwack! Love this lil' marauder... In fact I'm going to have to make a solid template of this one!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers big ears


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Geez, ya *coulda *pm'd me. (I hope nobody else saw this.)


Opps, Sorry... I must have hit the wrong 'Enter'
He He He............


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there a drawing of this with measurements? Need a side view also with the addition of the palm swell.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Pretty sweet, good job, is there a pdf availible?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Bill first time i have read this post and dont ever tell us that you can,t make a good catapult anymore mate .i real like this littel shooter way you go bill


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is the drawing I went by (changed it a little)


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the PDF Dayhiker, much appreciated!


----------



## Drave (Dec 18, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> y yo no "speak inglich"!!! what a mess!!


Amigos, http://translate.google.com/


----------

